# Google Stadia release, pricing and games announced



## SkittleDash (Jun 6, 2019)

A free trial would be nice... You know... To see if it works well with you.


----------



## Dominator211 (Jun 6, 2019)

I really don't know how i feel about game streaming still too much that can go wrong


----------



## x65943 (Jun 6, 2019)

If they consistently add new games to the platform $10/month is very reasonable.

I am a little skeptical that the service will have newer games - I think we are gonna get more of a Netflix scenario with older outdated games flooding the platform.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 6, 2019)

Misleading information from Google spreading like wildfire. The only "free" game available at launch is going to be Destiny 2. The others will have to purchased separately, in addition to the subscription price. Per the official Stadia site.


----------



## CoolStarDood (Jun 6, 2019)

If anyone could get game streaming to work well, it would be google.

Still, not super sure this is gonna work.


----------



## tech3475 (Jun 6, 2019)

I think I'll just stick with traditional methods for now. 

I wouldn't want to invest in a platform like this for the usual game streaming reasons, especially Google who are known to drop stuff.

That said, I think now is the best time to launch such a service since with the next gen systems coming up, this could potentially be the cheapest console-like entry into the next gen.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Jun 6, 2019)

Hmm, you guys got Mario? No? Sonic? No? Mega Man? No? Input Lag? N-- Oh you do?


----------



## Condarkness_XY (Jun 6, 2019)

Have never been a fan of streaming services. So I'll skip this one and head to what ever doesn't stream.


----------



## x65943 (Jun 6, 2019)

tech3475 said:


> I think I'll just stick with traditional methods for now.
> 
> I wouldn't want to invest in a platform like this for the usual game streaming reasons, especially Google who are known to drop stuff.
> 
> That said, I think now is the best time to launch such a service since with the next gen systems coming up, this could potentially be the cheapest console-like entry into the next gen.


Well, considering you don't need to buy the controller at all, and can play with mouse/keyboard or your own controller - the platform has no cost other than $10/month to start.


----------



## WAUthethird (Jun 6, 2019)

Kinda silly they make "no waiting for downloads" a selling point, when the speeds required make waiting for downloads much less tedious.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 6, 2019)

x65943 said:


> Well, considering you don't need to buy the controller at all, and can play with mouse/keyboard or your own controller - the platform has no cost other than $10/month to start.



To start, yes. But as was pointed out - you'll still need to pay for the majority of new games separately. Unless you only want to play Destiny 2 for an undermined amount of time until they add more than one "free" game. And who knows what the next one will be. All of those 25 titles but one need to be purchased separately from the subscription.

Edit: Don't want to be confusing people with "to start". Some people may see that and think all of those games are included "to start".


----------



## WAUthethird (Jun 6, 2019)

D34DL1N3R said:


> To start, yes. But as was pointed out - you'll still need to pay for the majority of new games separately. Unless you only want to play Destiny 2 for an undermined amount of time until they add more than one "free" game. And who knows what the next one will be. All of those 25 titles but one need to be purchased separately from the subscription.


Yes. If I were to ever invest in this platform, I'd just buy the games separately - no need for 4K surround.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 6, 2019)

WAUthethird said:


> Yes. If I were to ever invest in this platform, I'd just buy the games separately - no need for 4K surround.



If I were to invest, I would only do it because surround IS included if you have the required speeds. 4K, even though my TV is 4K, HDR10, Dolby Vision capable... I really don't care much about 4K gaming. I can't watch movies that only have 2 channel audio either (unless they were only ever released with 2 channel audio). A good portion of the experience and immersion for me is 5.1+ channel audio.


----------



## Mythical (Jun 6, 2019)

That 60 fps though. You can stream at much better fps before hitting 4k resolutions. I stream at 120 for instance


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 6, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> That 60 fps though. You can stream at much better fps before hitting 4k resolutions. I stream at 120 for instance



As much as most people will disagree, I really don't like much above 60-80fps. It makes everything look/feel (imo) the same as the "soap opera effect" when people turn on the stupid motion enhancement feature on their television when watching movies/tv. But I do completely understand your point regardless.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 6, 2019)

...why can't you let me decide at what resolution i want to play?
dynamic is going to be so annoying, it's constantly gonna wobble up and down :/


----------



## tech3475 (Jun 6, 2019)

x65943 said:


> Well, considering you don't need to buy the controller at all, and can play with mouse/keyboard or your own controller - the platform has no cost other than $10/month to start.



For now you need the starter pack and even when that requirement drops, I can still see it being a common option since not everyone may want to rely on a computer for e.g. TV.

That said, I do think they need to spread the usable devices rapidly, similar to how Steam is on Samsung TVs.


----------



## Godofcheese (Jun 6, 2019)

Good luck playing Mortal Kombat haha 

They still haven't said anything about latency and input lag 
But I doubt it will be good enough for fighting games.


----------



## tiamat999 (Jun 6, 2019)

Well isn't the main purpose for single player games and campaigns so you can still have fun with no internet


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 6, 2019)

Kind of sounds like PS Plus the Stream Edition.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 6, 2019)

So... the only reason I was excited for this was because I wanted to cat Mario. I just realized how pointless that reason is.


----------



## x65943 (Jun 6, 2019)

tiamat999 said:


> Well isn't the main purpose for single player games and campaigns so you can still have fun with no internet


What. Not really. I primarily play single player games and have had stable internet for years. Some people aren't interested in online play even if they have the option.


----------



## tiamat999 (Jun 6, 2019)

x65943 said:


> What. Not really. I primarily play single player games and have had stable internet for years. Some people aren't interested in online play even if they have the option.



But your streaming the game so it's still needs online.


----------



## Pluupy (Jun 6, 2019)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Misleading information from Google spreading like wildfire. The only "free" game available at launch is going to be Destiny 2. The others will have to purchased separately, in addition to the subscription price. Per the official Stadia site.


So if you want to play Elder Scrolls Online, how does that work?  

I already own that game.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 6, 2019)

It's priced right, unlike GeForce Now. I can see this being highly successful. At that price, if your internet is decent, you can get just as good of an experience as playing locally, at a lower cost than you would be paying keeping your desktop up to date to play all the latest games on high. But they need to add support for playing any steam game, like GeForce Now has. 

I believe the zero latency thing. GeForce Now honestly has zero perceivable latency, impressive for something that's still in beta. And Google has the bandwidth and computing power to make an even better service.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 6, 2019)

Wow, a line-up of games that you can get on just about any other system.  It's literally just a Shield TV that can't run anything natively.  I hope this shit flops hard, and it probably will.


----------



## diggeloid (Jun 6, 2019)

Hard pass from me. That controller doesn't even look cool, it's like some bland unbranded controller you'd see on an ad for an Ikea TV stand or coffee table.


----------



## kuwanger (Jun 6, 2019)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Misleading information from Google spreading like wildfire. The only "free" game available at launch is going to be Destiny 2. The others will have to purchased separately, in addition to the subscription price. Per the official Stadia site.



Yet another reason to dislike streaming services.  If I'm going to rent access to play games, I shouldn't have to buy the games too.  I mean, when I "buy" the game what happens if I cancel the service?  At least with consoles it's clear because you own the console and can keep playing your bought games.



The Real Jdbye said:


> At that price, if your internet is decent, you can get just as good of an experience as playing locally, at a lower cost than you would be paying keeping your desktop up to date to play all the latest games on high.



Except that a lot of us will probably not be able to reliably play at higher than 720p . Meanwhile, 4K gaming is basically just not a thing on modern titles (even with a RTX 2080) if you want to crank settings to near max; that's not even considering ray tracing.  If all you're going for is 720p, used you can buy an RX 580 for ~$100.  Couple that with a used $100 system with an i5-3xxx and you should get pretty close to high 720p for modern games (at least, from the many videos I've seen from Phil's Computer Lab and others).

Now, I've no idea what the future will hold.  I do find it highly unlikely, though, that Google would buy the equivalent of multiple GTX 2080 per user because that cuts into their bottom line.  It's another major reason why I'm very suspicious of streaming in general:  you're trying to multiplex high end harder over a lot of users who play at different times but the best way to do that would require global reach of each streaming center which is antithetical to good streaming.  At best, I'd expect most streaming services to have more middling quality and every effort they make to dump old hardware for new to keep on the cutting edge just further drives down the used hardware prices.


----------



## eyeliner (Jun 6, 2019)

With the monthly fee, you can purchase a few of these games on sale, unless they are brand new. And you get to keep them and play without internet.

It can work for thise frugal gamers.

But anyone knows what happens if you buy the game but fail to pay the fee?

Can you still play the game or are you locked out?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 6, 2019)

kuwanger said:


> Yet another reason to dislike streaming services.  If I'm going to rent access to play games, I shouldn't have to buy the games too.  I mean, when I "buy" the game what happens if I cancel the service?  At least with consoles it's clear because you own the console and can keep playing your bought games.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can get good quality 1080p at 10 mbps. In fact, Steam In Home Streaming rarely uses more than 10 even when I have it set to 30. Might be a limitation of NVENC, not sure.
I don't know why Google says you need 20. But I assume there will be bitrate settings you can adjust to get 1080p at lower bitrates. Most people should have at least 10 mbps, but it might be a problem if you try to stream games on a shared connection if your internet isn't very fast. Random hiccups whenever someone plays a YouTube video or watches Netflix can ruin the experience quickly.

I don't know what percentage of the world has 20-25 mbps or above (what I would recommend as a minimum if it's a shared connection so it doesn't become unplayable whenever someone else is streaming video) but it's surely a large enough amount of people to make Stadia successful.


----------



## kuwanger (Jun 6, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Most people should have at least 10 mbps, but it might be a problem if you try to stream games on a shared connection if your internet isn't very fast. Random hiccups whenever someone plays a YouTube video or watches Netflix can ruin the experience quickly.



That's precisely why I say it.  In theory I have a 30 mbps connection, but it's shared and even if it weren't there's too much risk of hiccups for me (or a lot of people) to consider.  Now, if I had a 300mbps connection and was in the same city as one of the game streaming servers, that'd be another story for 4K.  Somewhere between those extremes is 1080p.  If I don't care about having an actually good game experience or it's a JRPG or something, sure crank it to 4K.


----------



## NeSchn (Jun 6, 2019)

Big meh, I have a feeling this is not going to take off much at all.


----------



## NoNAND (Jun 6, 2019)

x65943 said:


> If they consistently add new games to the platform $10/month is very reasonable.
> 
> I am a little skeptical that the service will have newer games - I think we are gonna get more of a Netflix scenario with older outdated games flooding the platform.


Well only time will tell, If it gains somewhat of popularity and a positive reception and reviews who knows maybe more games could head to this console.
Side note to the resolution. I'm actually baffled by the fact that this odd thing could attain reasonable framerates in 4K at merely 35Mbps.
Doesn't 4K streaming require a super fast internet connection?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 6, 2019)

kuwanger said:


> That's precisely why I say it.  In theory I have a 30 mbps connection, but it's shared and even if it weren't there's too much risk of hiccups for me (or a lot of people) to consider.  Now, if I had a 300mbps connection and was in the same city as one of the game streaming servers, that'd be another story for 4K.  Somewhere between those extremes is 1080p.  If I don't care about having an actually good game experience or it's a JRPG or something, sure crank it to 4K.


30 mbps should be a good experience, that leaves room for one other person to be streaming videos at the same time, but if the whole family tries to stream video at the same time, well, you'd run into issues regardless of whether you have Stadia or not. 30 mbps isn't much when 3-4 people are sharing it. 
4K is pointless anyway unless you have a projector or a huge monitor/TV you sit close to.
But if you really want you can use supersampling but stream in 1080p/1440p and get slightly better image quality without increasing bandwidth requirements.


----------



## wiewiec (Jun 6, 2019)

Funny thing if they as said invested money to develop big infrastructure - so why this limitations to only stated countries?


----------



## NoNAND (Jun 6, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Wow, a line-up of games that you can get on just about any other system.  It's literally just a Shield TV that can't run anything natively.  I hope this shit flops hard, and it probably will.


There there, be patient


----------



## kuwanger (Jun 6, 2019)

NoNAND said:


> Doesn't 4K streaming require a super fast internet connection?



Apparently Amazon recommend 15 mbps, Netflix 25 mbps.  Obviously that doesn't include shared connections.



The Real Jdbye said:


> 4K is pointless anyway unless you have a projector or a huge monitor/TV you sit close to.
> But if you really want you can use supersampling but stream in 1080p/1440p and get slightly better image quality without increasing bandwidth requirements.



True enough.  Honestly in most games I'd be content with 720p (especially with supersampling), so that's not very much the issue for me.  This circles back to the original point where you can use used parts. :/  Now, if Stadia had some killer game--like some game that works really well, but only with ray tracing--and you might actually sell people on the service.  Or include a large library of games free to play as long as you have the service.  I just don't see the high-end aspect of it being per se a selling point because I don't really know of any must-play games that require high-end specs or which look substantially different at lower resolution/settings.


----------



## JakobAir (Jun 6, 2019)

I've got a fiber optic connection to my house so I might give it a shot. The intro didn't touch on achievements though. I imagine there will be, seeing as games in the Play Store have them.


----------



## KoalaityTV (Jun 6, 2019)

I can think of many people this wouldn't work for:
- People in the middle of nowhere
- Speedrunners
- Offline players
- PC players (edit: sorry I didn't watch the video, it was an assumption from the images provided)
- Nintendo fans
- Pixel purists
- High precision FPS players
- People who like to future-proof their purchases.

Here is a little bit of an explanation:
People in the middle of nowhere or rural areas usually have a poor internet connection, speed runners rely on VERY low latency, this is not a PC solution, there are no Nintendo games, people who are pixel purists would likely encounter artifacts, high precision FPS players would likely encounter the same problem as speed runners, and last but not least, these services do not last for ever. Imagine the Wii Shop shutdown but with literally all of your games, and it rendering an entire console useless. It would basically be BRICKED.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



tiamat999 said:


> But your streaming the game so it's still needs online.


Not the same way you are streaming games here. This is a console that streams games from someone else's computer. The entire image is compressed and sent over the internet, unlike normal online play. With normal online play all of the resources are on the hardware and it is being rendered locally, the only thing that is online are player positions, actions, etc.
NOTE: This is probably not the best way to explain it, but just know that there is a big difference.


----------



## jmrodrigues (Jun 6, 2019)

The only way this can be successful, is a service with minimum lag, and have something like netflix, all the content can be accessed with a subscription. If they are going to charge for each game, there's no advantage towards having a console (only the disadvantage of input lag and a constant internet connection), it will be doomed really soon.


----------



## orangy57 (Jun 6, 2019)

wait so 130 bucks, plus 10 bucks a month, plus the cost of each game, and input lag?

dude this* suuucks*


----------



## KoalaityTV (Jun 6, 2019)

Orangy57 said:


> wait so 130 bucks, plus 10 bucks a month, plus the cost of each game, and input lag?
> 
> dude this* suuucks*


That's for the TV, apparently you can just use your browser on a PC. I don't think companies understand this isn't Spotify or Netflix however. A game library that is local is ideal for preservation. Plus, audio and video can have latency, but games cannot.


----------



## x65943 (Jun 6, 2019)

KoalaityTV said:


> I can think of many people this wouldn't work for:
> - People in the middle of nowhere
> - Speedrunners
> - Offline players
> ...


I imagine if the platform completely shut down Google would most likely refund purchases.

Google seems to be in it for the long haul. I think they plan to push this idea until it works.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 6, 2019)

This would be more convincing, if the games you buy are tied to a digital service like Steam. At least then you could play offline. 



Orangy57 said:


> wait so 130 bucks, plus 10 bucks a month, plus the cost of each game, and input lag?
> 
> dude this* suuucks*


Tbf, you don't need to buy all of this.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 6, 2019)

No thanks. If this is the future of Videogames then I will stick to Let´s plays on Youtube!


----------



## Glitchk0ud1001 (Jun 6, 2019)

jejeje My computer with 20megs internet got stuttered or freeze with 1080p on you tube


----------



## kevin corms (Jun 6, 2019)

I was going to go on another rant, but screw it. Im just going to say boo to stadia and be done with it.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 6, 2019)

Glitchk0ud1001 said:


> jejeje My computer with 20megs internet got stuttered or freeze with 1080p on you tube


PC infected


----------



## LoganK93 (Jun 6, 2019)

Will they be putting Google fiber in more locations then? Because the internet in my area can barely stream _Netflix._


----------



## kevin corms (Jun 6, 2019)

D34DL1N3R said:


> As much as most people will disagree, I really don't like much above 60-80fps. It makes everything look/feel (imo) the same as the "soap opera effect" when people turn on the stupid motion enhancement feature on their television when watching movies/tv. But I do completely understand your point regardless.


the soap opera effect comes from frame interpolation, not high framerates. Spanish soap operas used to be filmed at real low framerates and used interpolation to get up to 30 fps, hence the term.


----------



## Nudu (Jun 6, 2019)

Dragonballllll!!!!!!!!!!! chala head chala


----------



## kevin corms (Jun 6, 2019)

WAUthethird said:


> Kinda silly they make "no waiting for downloads" a selling point, when the speeds required make waiting for downloads much less tedious.


Google will say anything at all, and they will use their information monopoly to make people believe it if they can.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 6, 2019)

LoganK93 said:


> Will they be putting Google fiber in more locations then? Because the internet in my area can barely stream _Netflix._


That's the number one reason it'll flop.  Broadband coverage is terrible in the US outside of big cities.


----------



## kevin corms (Jun 6, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Wow, a line-up of games that you can get on just about any other system.  It's literally just a Shield TV that can't run anything natively.  I hope this shit flops hard, and it probably will.


I expect a bunch of fools to try it out at first, but atleast the chromecast isnt a bad product.


----------



## cherryduck (Jun 6, 2019)

Hang on, so this is a streaming service, but you still have to buy the games? That's like if Netflix charged you for everything you watched. Hell nah. If it was just the subscription charge then maybe I'd be interested but what's the point if you already own a console or gaming PC. Imagine if you bought a console and you had to pay every month just to keep access to the games you've already bought. That is not reasonable at all, unless I'm completely misunderstanding this.


----------



## cottonMOUSE (Jun 6, 2019)

You gotta think of it like a Hardware Platform crossed with a Storefront. Imagine that this is a console, let's call it... "Creamdast".

So you have to buy the Creamdast, and then you buy games for it, right?

Except now you never _have_ to buy the platform, it's actually free in its base form. And you can 'connect it' to any screen you own that can run Chrome. So you just buy games for it.


----------



## kevin corms (Jun 6, 2019)

cherryduck said:


> Hang on, so this is a streaming service, but you still have to buy the games? That's like if Netflix charged you for everything you watched. Hell nah. If it was just the subscription charge then maybe I'd be interested but what's the point if you already own a console or gaming PC. Imagine if you bought a console and you had to pay every month just to keep access to the games you've already bought. That is not reasonable at all, unless I'm completely misunderstanding this.


You can just buy the game, but you are limited to 1080p if you dont subscribe. the idea makes very little sense though, why run games server side when socs are getting so powerful that in the near future you could potentially game with the specs of a tv? Its like some know nothing thinks its just like video streaming, but video streaming is all processed on the users end.


----------



## linuxares (Jun 6, 2019)

But what about the latency?


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 6, 2019)

People are confused. I think you can choose to buy the games and play them from the cloud for free. Or you can choose to pay a monthly fee and play as many as you want. However while you have the monthly service, you can buy the games at a slight discount. Than if you ever cancel the sub, you can still play the game you bought. This is exactly how xbox’s Game pass works. Only difference at this time is, Xbox you download the full game and with google you don’t!


----------



## Ryan Warren (Jun 6, 2019)

Question is can I transfer games owned already on steam to this for the free version. Also why would I pay for a subscription when I don't even have a 4k tv in my house. Unless they make it like Netflix with a plethora of games for the subscription it's absolutely pointless to purchase. Starlink from Elon Musk will start to operate around the same time this comes out and will alleviate most speed problems some are complaining about on here, but I'm still against this unless I get a game library for the price of subscription.


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 6, 2019)

Wonder if this would work with a regular chromecast?


----------



## KoalaityTV (Jun 6, 2019)

x65943 said:


> I imagine if the platform completely shut down Google would most likely refund purchases.
> 
> Google seems to be in it for the long haul. I think they plan to push this idea until it works.


I (and likely many others), would really hate to see the gaming market migrate to the cloud. So I personally kind of hope it doesn't work.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Ryan Warren said:


> Question is can I transfer games owned already on steam to this for the free version. Also why would I pay for a subscription when I don't even have a 4k tv in my house. Unless they make it like Netflix with a plethora of games for the subscription it's absolutely pointless to purchase. Starlink from Elon Musk will start to operate around the same time this comes out and will alleviate most speed problems some are complaining about on here, but I'm still against this unless I get a game library for the price of subscription.


If you think they are going to do that you are more than likely wrong.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 6, 2019)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Misleading information from Google spreading like wildfire. The only "free" game available at launch is going to be Destiny 2. The others will have to purchased separately, in addition to the subscription price. Per the official Stadia site.



Lol, Google, yeah, good luck with that. Streaming games, games you can't even keep, screw that.


----------



## wiewiec (Jun 6, 2019)

I don't really know if this Pro version have all free games or only select of free games?


----------



## x65943 (Jun 6, 2019)

KoalaityTV said:


> I (and likely many others), would really hate to see the gaming market migrate to the cloud. So I personally kind of hope it doesn't work.


Eh, I think streaming is here to stay - and will become more popular

However similar to streaming movies and TV, I don't think it's going to kill other distribution models any time soon


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 6, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Lol, Google, yeah, good luck with that. Streaming games, games you can't even keep, screw that.


loads of gamers out ther who couldnt giv a cows arse about keeping games - shit I've saved so much money from renting games as I finish 2 or 3 a month and just pay 14 quid a month and ther new games- instead of paying 80 to 120 quid a month of buying them


----------



## kevin corms (Jun 6, 2019)

x65943 said:


> Eh, I think streaming is here to stay - and will become more popular
> 
> However similar to streaming movies and TV, I don't think it's going to kill other distribution models any time soon


I cant see it in this current form, everything successful does the processing on the users end and this does not. I usually like to look at what pirates are doing as the future, I dont see any pirates streaming games but they do certainly stream videos and music (and have been for a long time).


----------



## chrisrlink (Jun 6, 2019)

watch the youtube vids show how bad stadia is problem is google owns youtube so they can slyly issue censorship by means of copyright strikes (then again is google really that stupid?)


----------



## Mythical (Jun 6, 2019)

D34DL1N3R said:


> As much as most people will disagree, I really don't like much above 60-80fps. It makes everything look/feel (imo) the same as the "soap opera effect" when people turn on the stupid motion enhancement feature on their television when watching movies/tv. But I do completely understand your point regardless.


I feel as if around 90 is the point where it's optimal, but tbh I can't see much if any difference past that


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 6, 2019)

cherryduck said:


> Imagine if you bought a console and you had to pay every month just to keep access to the games you've already bought.


You mean like PS Plus?


----------



## Bimmel (Jun 7, 2019)

I want to play my games offline and whenever I want. My internet connection should not be a significant factor for this. (1P offline games are meant)


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 7, 2019)

Bimmel said:


> I want to play my games offline and whenever I want. My internet connection should not be a significant factor for this. (1P offline games are meant)


Dont bother posting in a streaming online thread then


----------



## YoungGrumpyMan (Jun 7, 2019)

Would have been interested in trying out Baldur's Gate III for sure on Stadia, at least, since I don't have any interest at the moment in building a PC or even upgrading my old laptop. However, Stadia isn't releasing in my country in 2019, so whatever, Google. By 2020, maybe xCloud will already be out, and next-gen alongside it.

Enviado do meu SM-N960F através do Tapatalk


----------



## YoungGrumpyMan (Jun 7, 2019)

wiewiec said:


> I don't really know if this Pro version have all free games or only select of free games?


Pro subscription will include a small selection of free games. So far the only game we know about is Destiny 2. Other games you'll have to pay.

Enviado do meu SM-N960F através do Tapatalk


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jun 7, 2019)

I was skeptical at first but now that I know they're gonna have the rare underground indie classic "J _ust Dance_" I'm all set. Hell, I'd pay $60 a month and still pay $60 for just that game.


----------



## YoungGrumpyMan (Jun 7, 2019)

Justinde75 said:


> Wonder if this would work with a regular chromecast?


Supposedly, yeah, maybe in 2020, and it'll stream at 1080p.

Enviado do meu SM-N960F através do Tapatalk


----------



## YoungGrumpyMan (Jun 7, 2019)

chartube12 said:


> People are confused. I think you can choose to buy the games and play them from the cloud for free. Or you can choose to pay a monthly fee and play as many as you want. However while you have the monthly service, you can buy the games at a slight discount. Than if you ever cancel the sub, you can still play the game you bought. This is exactly how xbox’s Game pass works. Only difference at this time is, Xbox you download the full game and with google you don’t!


This is not true! 

The Pro subscription doesn't include the whole library, only specific free games, the first one announced being Destiny 2. What the subscription gives you is the ability to stream at 4K, 60fps, 5.1 surround sound, but you still need to buy the games. Without the subscription, you can buy the games and stream them for free at 1080p, 60fps.

Enviado do meu SM-N960F através do Tapatalk


----------



## depaul (Jun 7, 2019)

Now that's a real competitor for you Sony. 
I don't care about google but I remember how PS1 and PS2 eliminated without mercy Sega Saturn and Dreamcast.


----------



## anhminh (Jun 7, 2019)

I can only see this work with big series. Indie is too small it easier to download it to your computer than streaming it.

But big game is usually action packed and just a tiny bit of delay would kill you, imagine if someone accidentally kicked the wifi and make the cable loose or you mom unplug it stop you from continue playing would be suck.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 7, 2019)

kevin corms said:


> the soap opera effect comes from frame interpolation, not high framerates. Spanish soap operas used to be filmed at real low framerates and used interpolation to get up to 30 fps, hence the term.



I am well aware of the differences, but this is why some devs choose to lock frames to as low as 30fps in certain games, to give them a more cinematic feel. My opinion still stands. 



chartube12 said:


> People are confused. I think you can choose to buy the games and play them from the cloud for free. Or you can choose to pay a monthly fee and play as many as you want. However while you have the monthly service, you can buy the games at a slight discount. Than if you ever cancel the sub, you can still play the game you bought. This is exactly how xbox’s Game pass works. Only difference at this time is, Xbox you download the full game and with google you don’t!



Except the official page very clearly states that Destiny 2 will be the only "free" game available at launch. That means you will need to pay for the other 24. Sure, they will add more "free" games but anyone expecting new AAA games to be included with the $10 a month is going to be sorely mistaken. If I end up being wrong, them I was wrong. Shrug. But I don't think people are confused in the slightest. Go read the official page instead of their "press release" info.


----------



## GwenHalbaida (Jun 7, 2019)

Well it's Google, so I'll buy it. I hope Skyrim and Crysis runs on that Stadia thing.


----------



## DbGt (Jun 7, 2019)

I dont get it, so the only advantage is not needing a gaming pc? Meh.  GPUs are not that expensive.

Apart from that, whats the difference with steam?  You still need to buy the games.....


----------



## Pipistrele (Jun 7, 2019)

DbGt said:


> I dont get it, so the only advantage is not needing a gaming pc? Meh.  GPUs are not that expensive.


They kinda are though.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 7, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> They kinda are though.



Not really. Not sure what you're looking at.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jun 7, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Not really. Not sure what you're looking at.


Semi-decent gaming GPU is around $200 ($150 if you're really stretching it), and if your computer is old and uses outdated ports/standards, the price of replacing parts for compatibility also adds up.


----------



## titan_tim (Jun 7, 2019)

Wow, so up to 1080p is completely free for the service!?! 

Not too shabby since most people don't have computer monitors or phones which are past 1080p anyways. Many people are complaining about it not having free games, but it will definitely do free weekends to play games like steam does, just without having to install the 40-60GB game.

This is a true win for gamers, just not so much for pirates and/or hackers since it will be impossible to play those games through the system.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DbGt said:


> I dont get it, so the only advantage is not needing a gaming pc? Meh.  GPUs are not that expensive.
> 
> Apart from that, whats the difference with steam?  You still need to buy the games.....



I hope that this is sarcasm. If you EVER want to play a game at 4k at 60fps, you're looking at over $1,000 for a GPU. You'd have to use Stadia pro for over 10 years to be equivalent to that. 

If you get a video card that's only $200, you'll be running at 1080p and below 60fps. Stadia basic is FREE, and up to 1080p and 60fps. The only thing you need to buy are the games, so you can use that saved $200 on a few games instead. Win-Win.

The ONLY thing I'm worried about is if the stadia store will have deals as good as the steam sales.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jun 7, 2019)

titan_tim said:


> This is a true win for gamers, just not so much for pirates and/or hackers since it will be impossible to play those games through the system.


It's a nightmare when it comes to preservation, though - knowing industry's current disregard for preserving games, and the fact that it's often on the shoulders of pirates to keep abandoned titles afloat, I'm kinda intimidated by the prospect of streaming-only games. Besides, unless some proper price correction will be in place, it can really screw over some of the poorer countries, where digital purchases are extremely expensive and piracy is the only reasonable option. So, I dunno about "win for gamers".


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 7, 2019)

depaul said:


> Now that's a real competitor for you Sony.
> I don't care about google but I remember how PS1 and PS2 eliminated without mercy Sega Saturn and Dreamcast.


----------



## Xabring (Jun 7, 2019)

if this tweet correctly predicts what it does says, this will backfire them from the start-
Other than that, 7/10 Too munch download requierement for my country.

Also this:


Pipistrele said:


> It's a nightmare when it comes to preservation, though - knowing industry's current disregard for preserving games, and the fact that it's often on the shoulders of pirates to keep abandoned titles afloat, I'm kinda intimidated by the prospect of streaming-only games. Besides, unless some proper price correction will be in place, it can really screw over some of the poorer countries, where digital purchases are extremely expensive and piracy is the only reasonable option. So, I dunno about "win for gamers".



If exclusive games comes to stadia, those games are just as well screwed.


----------



## guily6669 (Jun 7, 2019)

Well I can play some steam games on my Nvidia Shield tablet already for free and even run better than my PC, but mehh I'd rather play them on my PC than streaming...


----------



## r5xscn (Jun 7, 2019)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Misleading information from Google spreading like wildfire. The only "free" game available at launch is going to be Destiny 2. The others will have to purchased separately, in addition to the subscription price. Per the official Stadia site.


If you still need to pay subscription + game fee (which you don't know what happens if you stop subscribing), then this product is pretty much a proof of concept.

That's a heck of ripoff. The only benefit is maybe game anywhere but rip your data plan.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 7, 2019)

Xabring said:


> if this tweet correctly predicts what it does says, this will backfire them from the start-
> Other than that, 7/10 Too munch download requierement for my country.
> 
> Also this:
> ...



Oh yeah, I mean, this will for sure help the already garbage internet infrastructures throughout the world, alright


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 7, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Not really. Not sure what you're looking at.



1080ti's are still in the $1300 range and 2080ti's even more. Even non ti 2080's are in the $600-$1000 range.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 7, 2019)

D34DL1N3R said:


> 1080ti's are still in the $1300 range and 2080ti's even more. Even non ti 2080's are in the $600-$1000 range.



Because the 1080's are out of production and 2080's are high end, why on earth do you need either one? Unless you raytrace, you don't need the 2080 at all.

Why can't you get something mid-range that's in production? I found one for 330 dollars easy.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 7, 2019)

anhminh said:


> or you mom unplug it stop you from continue playing would be suck.


Do a deal with yr mum tht you clean the dishes three times a week


----------



## Pakhitew-Island (Jun 7, 2019)

This could be the best deal ever, Streaming only games is a terrible idea that companies only push to save themselves money and give themselves more power in your company/customer relationship. Our internet cant handle it, you dont own anything, you need internet in the first place, preservation will be impossible, its just terrible.

Like just this week we're seeing basically the entire Telltale library just disappear off Steam, which is an ironic parallel to this being pushed at relatively the same time.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 7, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Because the 1080's are out of production and 2080's are high end, why on earth do you need either one? Unless you raytrace, you don't need the 2080 at all.
> 
> Why can't you get something mid-range that's in production? I found one for 330 dollars easy.



Because going mid-range means needing to replace it for another $350 dollar card in two years when it can no longer hit 60fps in new AAA games in 1080p with all settings maxed.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 7, 2019)

I still have my doubts on whether you have to buy the games additionally with the subscription. I think that will be just an option to 'own it forever'. Every game would be coming with the subscription. Did they confirm anything about this clearly?

Anyways, it sucks it's only available in those countries. Probably cause with more countries means more server overload and the likes.


----------



## cottonMOUSE (Jun 7, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Because the 1080's are out of production and 2080's are high end, why on earth do you need either one? Unless you raytrace, you don't need the 2080 at all.
> 
> Why can't you get something mid-range that's in production? I found one for 330 dollars easy.


he thinks he's doing 4K Ultra @ 60fps on a $330 GPU..


----------



## DarkKaine (Jun 7, 2019)

The inevitable transition to streaming games will be the next big blow to gaming since microtransactions. Too bad the uninformed will allow them to continue this. Say goodbye to mods and any kind of Warez unless the servers are hacked. On top of that, as if modern fighters didn't have enough input lag already. Shits borderline unplayable.


----------



## eriol33 (Jun 7, 2019)

huh interesting, I wonder how this will impact the game industry as a whole. 

let's say, in a scenario where more people prefer to stream games instead of buying console/PC to play games, what could happen?


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 7, 2019)

eriol33 said:


> huh interesting, I wonder how this will impact the game industry as a whole.
> 
> let's say, in a scenario where more people prefer to stream games instead of buying console/PC to play games, what could happen?


i wonder how dlc works on this too, now more and more companys do dlc so they can get more money out of their game, so you stream lets say assassins creed odissey and then they release a new story mode and you will need to pay extra to stream that too? will people really pay extra to stream dlc?

or like COD map paks will people pay extra fees to stream more maps?


----------



## eriol33 (Jun 7, 2019)

pedro702 said:


> i wonder how dlc works on this too, now more and more companys do dlc so they can get more money out of their game, so you stream lets say assassins creed odissey and then they release a new story mode and you will need to pay extra to stream that too? will people really pay extra to stream dlc?
> 
> or like COD map paks will people pay extra fees to stream more maps?


I assume the games will be available just later on after the Publishers have maximized their sales, and want to get some licensing fees from the streaming service


----------



## Kadji (Jun 7, 2019)

I would have prefered a subscription based model like Netflix, but this looks more like PS+ with a few free games every month.
Now I am realy interested what the price for individual games will be like.
If it is 60€ then this will tank hard.

I bought the founders pack anyway.
I don't play that often on PC anymore, and the few games that I would like to enjoy at their best graphic settings don't run well on my PC.
I have high hopes for this service, and in the worst case I got a nice controler to tinker with and a chromecast.


----------



## cottonMOUSE (Jun 7, 2019)

I'd hope that you can buy at the standard retail console price for games, or with like...a 20% discount if you have the Pro Subscription?


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 7, 2019)

You think they would at least give a Netflix option for $15-$20 a month, to make all cloud gamers happy.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 7, 2019)

eriol33 said:


> huh interesting, I wonder how this will impact the game industry as a whole.
> 
> let's say, in a scenario where more people prefer to stream games instead of buying console/PC to play games, what could happen?


All game shops would be closed and replaced by coffee shops


----------



## titan_tim (Jun 7, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> It's a nightmare when it comes to preservation, though - knowing industry's current disregard for preserving games, and the fact that it's often on the shoulders of pirates to keep abandoned titles afloat, I'm kinda intimidated by the prospect of streaming-only games. Besides, unless some proper price correction will be in place, it can really screw over some of the poorer countries, where digital purchases are extremely expensive and piracy is the only reasonable option. So, I dunno about "win for gamers".



I've always thought consoles are a nightmare for preservation. 

I've had my steam account for many years (Since Quake 2), and I can go back to those old games any time I want to. Yes, some games can be removed due to licenses, but its a really rare thing. I don't think I've lost a game on my 400+ games list yet. The best part is that I can play those games even though I've gone through multiple generations of consoles. Ps1, Ps2, PS3, and soon the ps4 have all come and gone into the closet to collect dust. If I want to play the ps2 games again, doesn't have HDMI, so that's another pain. 

But my steam list is still going strong, and easy to install anything. No need to connect anything to my TV. No need to worry about cable types. No need to worry about scratched CD's. The main thing you can worry about is that it ruins the used game market, which is a valid point, but has been creeping up on us for a long time now.

But think about my 2nd point. No more hackers! No more wall-cheats, aimbots, farm bots. None of that crap! The only data being transferred from you is the controller inputs. Online gaming will become clean again!


----------



## Pipistrele (Jun 7, 2019)

DarkKaine said:


> On top of that, as if modern fighters didn't have enough input lag already. Shits borderline unplayable.


Considering how niche and FGC-centered modern fighters are in the first place, I don't expect them to jump to streaming anytime soon - Capcoms and NRSs of the world value pro players too much to risk pissing them off.



eriol33 said:


> huh interesting, I wonder how this will impact the game industry as a whole.
> 
> let's say, in a scenario where more people prefer to stream games instead of buying console/PC to play games, what could happen?


I expect that some stuff will be only available via streaming, some will allow for downloads depending on publisher's choice. Kinda like how Spotify and iTunes co-exist together. More independent devs/publishers will probably advertise "it's downloadable" as a feature, like it is with games and physical releases now. All in all, I doubt it'll be full-on downloadapocalypse, just more of a gradual shift and separation of markets. Still a nightmare for preservation though, so not the most optimistic thing in any case.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



titan_tim said:


> I've always thought consoles are a nightmare for preservation.
> 
> I've had my steam account for many years (Since Quake 2), and I can go back to those old games any time I want to. Yes, some games can be removed due to licenses, but its a really rare thing. I don't think I've lost a game on my 400+ games list yet. The best part is that I can play those games even though I've gone through multiple generations of consoles. Ps1, Ps2, PS3, and soon the ps4 have all come and gone into the closet to collect dust. If I want to play the ps2 games again, doesn't have HDMI, so that's another pain.
> 
> ...


Consoles are actually better when it comes to preservation - with PC games, all sorts of DRM measures ([Vietnamese Starforce flashbacks]), incompatibility problems and other things go in the way; there's also no unified formatting for different kind of PC software. With consoles on the other hand, preserving a game is a matter of dumping a ROM/image file - categorizing and properly saving them is a piece of cake after that.

I'm talking more about preserving software than hardware, keep in mind - hardware preservation is a different topic has its separate list of problems. By preserving, I also mean "saving game in playable state so it won't disappear" - whether you can play them or not at the moment is not as relevant as long as the game isn't lost. Steam games by default aren't preserved, since they are on Steam server, and if that closes down, then they'll disappear forecer - you can't actually "preserve" them without hacking/pirating .u.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jun 7, 2019)

SkittleDash said:


> A free trial would be nice... You know... To see if it works well with you.



If they offered a free trial, everyone would use it the first day, and then cancel the subscription before the first payment, due to the horrible input lag.

That's a lot of money Google would lose!


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 7, 2019)

I wonder when Steam will go full on cloud gaming.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 7, 2019)

yeah good fucking luck streaming 4k/60 resolution without it lagging!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Prans said:


> Does the future of gaming lie in streaming? Google surely thinks so and is betting heavily on it


welp they are going to lose that bet

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Prans said:


> allows you to buy and keep games


except your not buying anything your renting them you never own streamed games


----------



## froid_san (Jun 7, 2019)

I feel this will hurt the gaming industry as a whole on console and especially on the PC.

Devs will become lazy to optimize games since they can just throw those games on stadias powerful pc and servers. Quality of games may also drop due to mobile like environment of a streaming service. Why compete making high-quality games on an over-saturated market when you can make crap games and still make more money with minimal effort?

and whose gonna regulate these games if there are mature contents or full of micro translations if it's accessible by anyone and every device? It's like a big workaround that companies can abuse and capitalize same as the mobile market.


----------



## Bimmel (Jun 7, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> Dont bother posting in a streaming online thread then


But it's the perfect place to complain about it. 

To be serious, that's a valid point. I'll try to contribute a little more next time.


----------



## kevin corms (Jun 7, 2019)

DarkKaine said:


> The inevitable transition to streaming games will be the next big blow to gaming since microtransactions. Too bad the uninformed will allow them to continue this. Say goodbye to mods and any kind of Warez unless the servers are hacked. On top of that, as if modern fighters didn't have enough input lag already. Shits borderline unplayable.


It really isnt inevitable, remember pirates were streaming video long before Netflix got big. Pirates never streamed games, because its a ridiculous idea that doesn't work well.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jun 7, 2019)

froid_san said:


> Devs will become lazy to optimize games since they can just throw those games on stadias powerful pc and servers.


I don't think Google will allow that level of shoddiness, considering their servers will take the hit.



> Quality of games may also drop due to mobile like environment of a streaming service. Why compete making high-quality games on an over-saturated market when you can make crap games and still make more money with minimal effort?


From my understanding, you still have to buy games on top of subscribing to a service, so developers of undesirable low-effort games won't benefit much.



> and whose gonna regulate these games if there are mature contents or full of micro translations if it's accessible by anyone and every device? It's like a big workaround that companies can abuse and capitalize same as the mobile market.


There are rating regulations and age restrictions for mobile games/apps though.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



kevin corms said:


> It really isnt inevitable, remember pirates were streaming video long before Netflix got big. Pirates never streamed games, because its a ridiculous idea that doesn't work well.


Good point - though it was mostly due to game streaming technology being horrible, and now it's actually kinda playable. People use stuff like Steam streaming, PS Remote and similar things quite often nowadays, so technology is proven to an extent.


----------



## Ninn (Jun 7, 2019)

This looks better than i expected. I like the free Stadia Base service, for cheap bastards like me.
Wonder if we will get games like Apex Legends for Stadia


----------



## Kadji (Jun 7, 2019)

If Stadia is successfull you can expect all big multiplatform games to show up on Stadia.
Look at the Switch: The console is very popular so devs are throwing ever game they can on it.
The WiiU was a big flop and never recovered from the bad launch, so not many devs were willing to invest time and money in the WiiU ecosystem.

Lesson learned: If there is money to be made then there will be games made for it, especially from the big multiplats (EA, Ubisoft, ActivisionBlizzard).


----------



## kevin corms (Jun 7, 2019)

If you want to know why im so anti google, here it all is. They always provide sources as well. How can you want to support a company who shields child sex traffickers? Not to mention stadia is a terrible product.
https://www.googletransparencyproject.org/


----------



## DbGt (Jun 7, 2019)

titan_tim said:


> I hope that this is sarcasm. If you EVER want to play a game at 4k at 60fps, you're looking at over $1,000 for a GPU. You'd have to use Stadia pro for over 10 years to be equivalent to that.
> 
> If you get a video card that's only $200, you'll be running at 1080p and below 60fps. Stadia basic is FREE, and up to 1080p and 60fps. The only thing you need to buy are the games, so you can use that saved $200 on a few games instead. Win-Win.
> 
> The ONLY thing I'm worried about is if the stadia store will have deals as good as the steam sales.



There are GPUs in all ranges, you went to the most expensive ones. I was talking about the free stadia option, 1080p/60fps, you can do that with a $200 gpu and if you pirate then you dont have to spend money on games.....   after buying 3 games in stadia you already spent the $200 dollars and you still dont have any gpu.

Either way, if stadia turns out to be a good / cheap option,  im prepared:







We will see


----------



## kevin corms (Jun 7, 2019)

DbGt said:


> There are GPUs in all ranges, you went to the most expensive ones. I was talking about the free stadia option, 1080p/60fps, you can do that with a $200 gpu and if you pirate then you dont have to spend money on games.....   after buying 3 games in stadia you already spent the $200 dollars and you still dont have any gpu.
> 
> Either way, if stadia turns out to be a good / cheap option,  im prepared:
> 
> ...


not to mention 60 fps 1080p streaming from stadia doesnt hold up to 1080p 60 processed locally in any way shape or form.


----------



## murdersbane (Jun 7, 2019)

Dominator211 said:


> I really don't know how i feel about game streaming still too much that can go wrong


Game streaming works fine if you have good net... Hell u can play ur whole steam library on the shield already... And that's free


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 7, 2019)

DbGt said:


> I was talking about the free stadia option, 1080p/60fps, you can do that with a $200 gpu



LOL! This $200-$300 GPU doing 60fps at 1080p on max settings talk is amusing. Using just 2 examples with a $200 card (RX 580). AC: Odyssey as low as 15fps with an average of 40. Metro: Exodus - as low as 12fps with an average of 36. Sure some games can do it, but yeah. So what the people with the $200-$300 GPU arguments are saying is.... Stadia free will have dips down to 12fps or less with the free option.

Stop with the cheap GPU nonsense talk. It's a complete waste of $$$ to even buy one. All you're doing is having to buy another $200-$300 card every year or two just to BARELY keep up.


----------



## RPG_FAN128 (Jun 7, 2019)

Now SpaceX needs to get their rear in gear and complete their starlink satellite constellation offering high-speed internet globally.


----------



## DbGt (Jun 7, 2019)

D34DL1N3R said:


> LOL! This $200-$300 GPU doing 60fps at 1080p on max settings talk is amusing. Using just 2 examples with a $200 card (RX 580). AC: Odyssey as low as 15fps with an average of 40. Metro: Exodus - as low as 12fps with an average of 36. Sure some games can do it, but yeah. So what the people with the $200-$300 GPU arguments are saying is.... Stadia free will have dips down to 12fps or less with the free option.
> 
> Stop with the cheap GPU nonsense talk. It's a complete waste of $$$ to even buy one. All you're doing is having to buy another $200-$300 card every year or two just to BARELY keep up.



"max settings" lol who said that?? you just added that up .  And do you really believe stadia will deliver 1080p, constant 60fps on max settings?? lol

You dont have to buy a gpu every year "just to barely keep up", in what world are you living?


----------



## AceX (Jun 7, 2019)

Will Borderlands 3 have local co-op; would I just buy two Stadia controllers?


----------



## hamohamo (Jun 7, 2019)

tiamat999 said:


> Well isn't the main purpose for single player games and campaigns so you can still have fun with no internet


No the main point for those games is just having fun without having to play with other people


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 7, 2019)

DbGt said:


> "max settings" lol who said that?? you just added that up .  And do you really believe stadia will deliver 1080p, constant 60fps on max settings?? lol
> 
> You dont have to buy a gpu every year "just to barely keep up", in what world are you living?



What's the point of buying a game to play on Stadia if it's not going to run at max settings? May as well just buy a console version then, or the Steam version. And what world am I living in? The real one. Enjoy your frame drops into the 10's with your cheap GPU. When they can't even hit a stable 60fps now, how are they going to in a year or two? But whatever makes you feel better about your purchase. Glad you're happy with it.


----------



## kevin corms (Jun 7, 2019)

murdersbane said:


> Game streaming works fine if you have good net... Hell u can play ur whole steam library on the shield already... And that's free


Ive used it on a gigabit connection and ethernet, its still pretty awful. Monster hunter world was unplayable.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



D34DL1N3R said:


> What's the point of buying a game to play on Stadia if it's not going to run at max settings? May as well just buy a console version then, or the Steam version. And what world am I living in? The real one. Enjoy your frame drops into the 10's with your cheap GPU. When they can't even hit a stable 60fps now, how are they going to in a year or two? But whatever makes you feel better about your purchase. Glad you're happy with it.


It might run at max settings, but the stream is so highly compressed it looks like a ps3 game anyway.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 7, 2019)

cottonMOUSE said:


> he thinks he's doing 4K Ultra @ 60fps on a $330 GPU..


Unless you need 4K, then no, you don't need a high end GPU


----------



## chrisman02 (Jun 7, 2019)

murdersbane said:


> Game streaming works fine if you have good net... Hell u can play ur whole steam library on the shield already... And that's free



Networks fluctuate.  Especially depending on location and ISP.  Some days I get 300mbps down, others I get 30.  And this is common regardless of if you're rural or in a city.

The Stadia is going to be DOA.  I'm amazed Google is still going through with it.  Think of all the money they'll lose on this project.  All the money they already lost on Youtube, G+, etc, etc.

If Google's search engine wasn't a virtual monopoly, and if their Android projects weren't so popular (wonder how much they make off licensing deals?) they would have bankrupted by now.  Luckily they have money to throw around, invest in random projects, and see what sticks no matter the costs.  I suppose that's a good thing since it drives research and development.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 7, 2019)

Wow, $130 for a device where I get to pay for games that I stream over a network and not even get to download or keep in any way? What could possibly be wrong with that? It sounds absolutely infallible and future proof to me! 


Oh wait, it's going to be DOA, Google and cloud gaming is an abortive idea.


----------



## kevin corms (Jun 7, 2019)

chrisman02 said:


> Networks fluctuate.  Especially depending on location and ISP.  Some days I get 300mbps down, others I get 30.  And this is common regardless of if you're rural or in a city.
> 
> The Stadia is going to be DOA.  I'm amazed Google is still going through with it.  Think of all the money they'll lose on this project.  All the money they already lost on Youtube, G+, etc, etc.
> 
> If Google's search engine wasn't a virtual monopoly, and if their Android projects weren't so popular (wonder how much they make off licensing deals?) they would have bankrupted by now.  Luckily they have money to throw around, invest in random projects, and see what sticks no matter the costs.  I suppose that's a good thing since it drives research and development.


Its more than just that, they are using their information monopoly in all kinds of awful ways to influence people. More and more people are starting to notice just how god awful a company they are. They seriously need to be split up before they cause even more damage.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 7, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Unless you need 4K, then no, you don't need a high end GPU



I think you mean YOU don't need a high end GPU. I already gave two very clear examples of why a cheaper GPU is a waste of $$$ and there are plenty more. There is zero point in gaming on a PC when AAA games are dipping into the 10-15fps range and lower on 1080p, imo. I'll say it one last time. It will be even worse in two years time when more demanding games are available. Before the "don't need to run at highest settings in 1080p" argument comes in... again... then what's even the point of gaming on a PC?


----------



## chrisman02 (Jun 7, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Wow, $130 for a device where I get to pay for games that I stream over a network and not even get to download or keep in any way? What could possibly be wrong with that? It sounds absolutely infallible and future proof to me!
> 
> 
> Oh wait, it's going to be DOA, Google and cloud gaming is an abortive idea.



I absolutely hate the "games as a service" model.  I was recently burned by it.  A game called Worlds Adrift that was in Early Access recently decided it will shut down in July, and they will not be making the servers open source or have any way for users to play offline.

So I dropped $65 for a special founder's pack because I loved the game so much, then instead of continuing development, they're taking the money and disappearing 



kevin corms said:


> Its more than just that, they are using their information monopoly in all kinds of awful ways to influence people. More and more people are starting to notice just how god awful a company they are. They seriously need to be split up before they cause even more damage.



Oh my god, yes.  Don't get me started, not sure how politically incorrect I can get without getting banned


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 7, 2019)

kevin corms said:


> Its more than just that, they are using their information monopoly in all kinds of awful ways to influence people. More and more people are starting to notice just how god awful a company they are. They seriously need to be split up before they cause even more damage.



Just because Google (or any company that gets this way) is big, doesn't mean they're good in any way or the best out there.



chrisman02 said:


> I absolutely hate the "games as a service" model.  I was recently burned by it.  A game called Worlds Adrift that was in Early Access recently decided it will shut down in July, and they will not be making the servers open source or have any way for users to play offline.
> 
> So I dropped $65 for a special founder's pack because I loved the game so much, then instead of continuing development, they're taking the money and disappearing



This is why cloud gaming or anything like it should just burn in a dumpster fire.




D34DL1N3R said:


> I think you mean YOU don't need a high end GPU. I already gave two very clear examples of why a cheaper GPU is a waste of $$$ and there are plenty more. There is zero point in gaming on a PC when AAA games are dipping into the 10-15fps range and lower on 1080p, imo. I'll say it one last time. It will be even worse in two years time when more demanding games are available. Before the "don't need to run at highest settings in 1080p" argument comes in... again... then what's even the point of gaming on a PC?


That's not my problem. If you want games with compression artifacts/MPEG farts and look like a PS3 game with lots of input lag, that's your thing, not mine. I don't give two shits about Google or their garbage Stradia.

You want a new GPU and think their too expensive, I offer suggestions and you think it won't help you, wow, way to piss on my head and call it rain, gee thank you bloody much. I don't give a rat's ass, either you do something about it or get a real GPU, and get real games that don't rely on cloud/streaming BS and get the hell over it already. Cry me a fucking river.


----------



## kevin corms (Jun 7, 2019)

D34DL1N3R said:


> I think you mean YOU don't need a high end GPU. I already gave two very clear examples of why a cheaper GPU is a waste of $$$ and there are plenty more. There is zero point in gaming on a PC when AAA games are dipping into the 10-15fps range and lower on 1080p, imo. I'll say it one last time. It will be even worse in two years time when more demanding games are available. Before the "don't need to run at highest settings in 1080p" argument comes in... again... then what's even the point of gaming on a PC?


you havent made a single point at all actually, its all fallacy arguments.


----------



## murdersbane (Jun 7, 2019)

chrisman02 said:


> Networks fluctuate.  Especially depending on location and ISP.  Some days I get 300mbps down, others I get 30.  And this is common regardless of if you're rural or in a city.
> 
> The Stadia is going to be DOA.  I'm amazed Google is still going through with it.  Think of all the money they'll lose on this project.  All the money they already lost on Youtube, G+, etc, etc.
> 
> If Google's search engine wasn't a virtual monopoly, and if their Android projects weren't so popular (wonder how much they make off licensing deals?) they would have bankrupted by now.  Luckily they have money to throw around, invest in random projects, and see what sticks no matter the costs.  I suppose that's a good thing since it drives research and development.


It will not be doa... And it even says it works great on 30... 

And if u wire ur connection and have a good router/modem then it will work great.

I have the mid class package from Xfinity and I NEVER drop below 150 at ANY point cept when they are working on the internet.... Or some moron runs into the damn pole <.< (Lotta moronic drivers where I live)

Most people that complain about network dropping tend to use the router/modem that they get from their isp... Then they buy the highest package their isp sells not realizing that they don't even get enough out of the lowest package from that shit router/modem.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 7, 2019)

The number of people sucking up to Google and cloud gaming is astounding, people sure like to place faith in a garbage concept that will only serve to piss off people. Sad.


----------



## kevin corms (Jun 7, 2019)

murdersbane said:


> It will not be doa... And it even says it works great on 30...
> 
> And if u wire ur connection and have a good router/modem then it will work great.
> 
> ...


oh ya, google even said its awesome so lets just forget what the beta was like...


----------



## murdersbane (Jun 7, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Wow, $130 for a device where I get to pay for games that I stream over a network and not even get to download or keep in any way? What could possibly be wrong with that? It sounds absolutely infallible and future proof to me!
> 
> 
> Oh wait, it's going to be DOA, Google and cloud gaming is an abortive idea.


Ohh look another moronic post from you... And as usual you are wrong in every aspect.


----------



## chrisman02 (Jun 7, 2019)

murdersbane said:


> It will not be doa... And it even says it works great on 30...
> 
> And if u wire ur connection and have a good router/modem then it will work great.
> 
> ...



Ok, buy one, let us know how it goes.  I'm a network tech.  I'm not touching it with a 10 foot pole.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 7, 2019)

murdersbane said:


> Ohh look another moronic post from you... And as usual you are wrong in every aspect.



But what does that have to do with Steam? I'm just wondering how well Google Stradia will do to compete  I really want to know what you prefer, this or Steam.



chrisman02 said:


> Ok, buy one, let us know how it goes.  I'm a network tech.  I'm not touching it with a 10 foot pole.



I don't blame ya, I avoid it like a diseased yak.


----------



## kevin corms (Jun 7, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> The number of people sucking up to Google and cloud gaming is astounding, people sure like to place faith in a garbage concept that will only serve to piss off people. Sad.


Google has people brainwashed, even android is a flaming piece of garbage. Windows phone was infinitely better if you wanted an iOS alternative, but now one of the worst and insecure operating systems in history is on devices all over the world.


----------



## murdersbane (Jun 7, 2019)

a





the_randomizer said:


> The number of people sucking up to Google and cloud gaming is astounding, people sure like to place faith in a garbage concept that will only serve to piss off people. Sad.


 weird how well cloud gaming works nowadays yet you say it doesn't... I've been playing games on my Nvidia shield over their streaming service just fine... So again I have proved you to be moronic


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 7, 2019)

kevin corms said:


> you havent made a single point at all actually, its all fallacy arguments.



Whatever you'd like to believe. Guess you missed the very intentional "imo" bit. I myself need a high-end gpu. If you enjoy frame drops into the low tens, more power to ya buddy. Shrug. Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## kevin corms (Jun 7, 2019)

murdersbane said:


> Ohh look another moronic post from you... And as usual you are wrong in every aspect.


whats wrong with his post? my goodness...


----------



## murdersbane (Jun 7, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> But what does that have to do with Steam? I'm just wondering how well Google Stradia will do to compete  I really want to know what you prefer, this or Steam.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't blame ya, I avoid it like a diseased yak.


I prefer anything to steam personally but not because of performance just I do not agree with the company...

However I have a 1.7k library on steam so I do use it... And I stream my games I haven't been on my PC in a month tbh


----------



## kevin corms (Jun 7, 2019)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Whatever you'd like to believe. Guess you missed the very intentional "imo" bit. I myself need a high-end gpu. If you enjoy frame drops into the low tens, more power to ya buddy. Shrug. Enjoy your weekend.



thats a strawman argument, you can certainly play metro exodus on a 580 rx at 60 fps easily, it wont be max settings but it will look much better than stadia.


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Jun 7, 2019)

Steam still holds a stronghold on the market


----------



## murdersbane (Jun 7, 2019)

kevin corms said:


> whats wrong with his post? my goodness...


Nothing he said was based on facts is what was wrong with it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 7, 2019)

kevin corms said:


> Google has people brainwashed, even android is a flaming piece of garbage. Windows phone was infinitely better if you wanted an iOS alternative, but now one of the worst and insecure operating systems in history is on devices all over the world.



Tell me about it, Windows phones had a lot of potential, and yet MS shot themselves in the foot. Granted, I don't like Apple phones, but I would definitely consider one if the price didn't cost me an arm and a leg, or my soul. The price alone is what makes me despise Apple products, you don't need to spend $1000 for a smartphone that has the same features as one that's half the price.



murdersbane said:


> a weird how well cloud gaming works nowadays yet you say it doesn't... I've been playing games on my Nvidia shield over their streaming service just fine... So again I have proved you to be moronic



Yes, I like Chrome too, what are your thoughts on how commonplace and popular Google is? Sure, I hate them as a company, but their search engine and browser aren't too shabby, I think.




kevin corms said:


> whats wrong with his post? my goodness...


Ignore him, he's just a whiny-ass punk. I hate cloud gaming and the Stradia and he goes tits up over my hating game streaming lol



murdersbane said:


> Nothing he said was based on facts is what was wrong with it.


Lol


----------



## kevin corms (Jun 7, 2019)

murdersbane said:


> Nothing he said was based on facts is what was wrong with it.


"Wow, $130 for a device where I get to pay for games that I stream over a network and not even get to download or keep in any way? What could possibly be wrong with that? It sounds absolutely infallible and future proof to me!"

what is not a fact here? go on tell us.


----------



## murdersbane (Jun 7, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Tell me about it, Windows phones had a lot of potential, and yet MS shot themselves in the foot. Granted, I don't like Apple phones, but I would definitely consider one if the price didn't cost me an arm and a leg, or my soul. The price alone is what makes me despise Apple products, you don't need to spend $1000 for a smartphone that has the same features as one that's half the price.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I like Chrome too, what are your thoughts on how commonplace and popular Google is? Sure, I hate them as a company, but their search engine and browser aren't too shabby, I think.


You should never consider iOS... Android is inf better... and you can repair Android easily... You cannot do that with iOS... Apple has had to be forced by the gov to let people repair their phones and they still try in every way to stop someone from repairing it.


----------



## kevin corms (Jun 7, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Tell me about it, Windows phones had a lot of potential, and yet MS shot themselves in the foot. Granted, I don't like Apple phones, but I would definitely consider one if the price didn't cost me an arm and a leg, or my soul. The price alone is what makes me despise Apple products, you don't need to spend $1000 for a smartphone that has the same features as one that's half the price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




see google has got to you a little as well, who says you need to buy the fastest iPhone with the best screen? Theres a reason why the top model is $1000, but you could get a much cheaper iPhone that still smokes android phones. For example, there still isnt an android phone faster than an iphone 8. And no android phone will be supported as much as an Iphone 8 will be.


----------



## murdersbane (Jun 7, 2019)

kevin corms said:


> "Wow, $130 for a device where I get to pay for games that I stream over a network and not even get to download or keep in any way? What could possibly be wrong with that? It sounds absolutely infallible and future proof to me!"
> 
> what is not a fact here? go on tell us.


Fairly sure you get to keep your games.... And why should you not have to pay for games? I pay for games I use on my Nvidia shield... 

Idk if this Google shit works like Nvidia shield does... But if it does I don't see a problem 

Tldr Nvidia shield has u log in with ur steam/epic/whatever account and if u own the game u can stream it... Or buy it then stream it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 7, 2019)

kevin corms said:


> "Wow, $130 for a device where I get to pay for games that I stream over a network and not even get to download or keep in any way? What could possibly be wrong with that? It sounds absolutely infallible and future proof to me!"
> 
> what is not a fact here? go on tell us.



Like I said, he's a whiny-ass punk who likes to counter-argue everything I say if I so much have the "audacity to bash Google and cloud gaming as a whole" oh wah wah wah 



kevin corms said:


> see google has got to you a little as well, who says you need to buy the fastest iPhone with the best screen? Theres a reason why the top model is $1000, but you could get a much cheaper iPhone that still smokes android phones. For example, there still isnt an android phone faster than an iphone 8. And no android phone will be supported as much as an Iphone 8 will be.



I don't even use my smartphone to use the internet, unless I have to, I just use it for music and talking/texting mostly, I couldn't care less about using it for internet surfing, because I can't be arsed to remember my WiFi password and I hate using 4G


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 7, 2019)

kevin corms said:


> thats a strawman argument, you can certainly play metro exodus on a 580 rx at 60 fps easily, it wont be max settings but it will look much better than stadia.



Lmfao. Okay buddy. I may as well buy it on a console if I can't run it at max settings in 1080p on my PC.  I keep saying things like "imo" and "I myself". Do you have some reading comprehension issues? What is so difficult to comprehend that someone else may have higher requirements? You want to speak about fallacy, when my statements are completely sound. You can't run Metro:Exodus at 1080p on max settings with any sort of stable or decent framerates. Period. What about that is fallacy? Yet you ASSUME Stadia will look worse. Not saying it won't, but it's not even been released yet. Yet you're crying fallacy. Try not to be such an obvious hypocrite.

I'm out of this topic. Like I said. Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## murdersbane (Jun 7, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Tell me about it, Windows phones had a lot of potential, and yet MS shot themselves in the foot. Granted, I don't like Apple phones, but I would definitely consider one if the price didn't cost me an arm and a leg, or my soul. The price alone is what makes me despise Apple products, you don't need to spend $1000 for a smartphone that has the same features as one that's half the price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





kevin corms said:


> see google has got to you a little as well, who says you need to buy the fastest iPhone with the best screen? Theres a reason why the top model is $1000, but you could get a much cheaper iPhone that still smokes android phones. For example, there still isnt an android phone faster than an iphone 8. And no android phone will be supported as much as an Iphone 8 will be.


y'all realize their are better search engines besides Google right? I don't use Google search much anymore.


----------



## kevin corms (Jun 7, 2019)

murdersbane said:


> You should never consider iOS... Android is inf better... and you can repair Android easily... You cannot do that with iOS... Apple has had to be forced by the gov to let people repair their phones and they still try in every way to stop someone from repairing it.


You cant repair android at all, the devices are useless within 1-2 years. See, I can strawman too. Apple was trying to crack down on unauthorized repairs because they were messing up peoples devices. Its not like you cant actually repair an iPhone, lol go tell that to somebody else.


D34DL1N3R said:


> Lmfao. Okay buddy. I may as well buy it on a console if I can't run it at max settings in 1080p on my PC.  I keep saying things like "imo" and "I myself". Do you have some reading comprehension issues? What is so difficult to comprehend that someone else may have higher requirements? You want to speak about fallacy, when my statements are completely sound. You can't run Metro:Exodus at 1080p on max settings with any sort of stable or decent framerates. Period. What about that is fallacy? Yet you ASSUME Stadia will look worse. Not saying it won't, but it's not even been released yet. Yet you're crying fallacy. Try not to be such an obvious hypocrite.
> 
> I'm out of this topic. Like I said. Enjoy your weekend.


Yes you may as well go play on console if you are even considering stadia lol.


----------



## murdersbane (Jun 7, 2019)

kevin corms said:


> You cant repair android at all, the devices are useless within 1-2 years.
> 
> Yes you may as well go play on console if you are even considering stadia lol.


Are you acting stupid or just plain stupid?

Repairing an Android is easy as fuck. I just recently repaired an old s7 edge of mine because the battery went bad and busted the back glass on it. Cost me 20$ or so to buy a battery and a back replacement.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 7, 2019)

kevin corms said:


> You cant repair android at all, the devices are useless within 1-2 years.
> 
> Yes you may as well go play on console if you are even considering stadia lol.



Man, there are so many blind sycophants to game streaming, so many brainwashed/indoctrinated sheep. 

Apple products are still too expensive, and they really haven't anything innovative with phones since Jobs died IMO


----------



## murdersbane (Jun 7, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Man, there are so many blind sycophants to game streaming, so many brainwashed/indoctrinated sheeple.


Nvidia shield streaming works fine.... Psnow worked fine a few years ago... Idk about now as I haven't used it in years.

There is a PC streaming service called shadow for 35$ a month that gives u access to a ln insane PC even on Android's and shit.. 

Game streaming works fine.


----------



## kevin corms (Jun 7, 2019)

murdersbane said:


> Are you acting stupid or just plain stupid?
> 
> Repairing an Android is easy as fuck. I just recently repaired an old s7 edge of mine because the battery went bad and busted the back glass on it. Cost me 20$ or so to buy a battery and a back replacement.


oh so now you are going to paste part of what I said and take it out of context, just stop google bot.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 7, 2019)

Nothing will ever convince me that streaming games is the future, if/when servers go down, are unstable, game companies go under, what's the point?

*Looks at recent server downtime*

https://www.theverge.com/2019/6/2/18649635/youtube-snapchat-down-outage

Oh wow, I can't wait to play games on servers that suck ass!

"Game streaming works fine" yeah, if you have a gigabit fiber optic internet connection, top of the line Ethernet cables and 0 input lag.


----------



## murdersbane (Jun 7, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Man, there are so many blind sycophants to game streaming, so many brainwashed/indoctrinated sheeple.


Nvidia shield streaming works fine.... Psnow worked fine a few years ago... Idk about now as I haven't used it in years.

There is a PC streaming service called shadow for 35$ a month that gives u acce


kevin corms said:


> oh so now you are going to paste part of what I said and take it out of context, just stop google bot. or are you just a useful idiot?


and what did I take out of context? You said you can't repair Android phones.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 7, 2019)

murdersbane said:


> Nvidia shield streaming works fine.... Psnow worked fine a few years ago... Idk about now as I haven't used it in years.
> 
> There is a PC streaming service called shadow for 35$ a month that gives u acce
> and what did I take out of context? You said you can't repair Android phones.



https://www.theverge.com/2019/6/2/18649635/youtube-snapchat-down-outage

Tell me again how reliable this will be? Oh I know, it won't. Sorry, but if I can't keep games or play them when servers go down, streaming as a concept can kiss my ass.
Wow, so how's that reliable Google been doing for ya?  Stable? Consistent? No compression artefacting? No input lag or delays at all? Wow, you must have a terabit internet connection.


You're never going to convince me, so just give up while you're ahead. Cloud gaming can suck it long and hard, it's dead, it has no purpose other than for companies who "want to curtail piracy and not provide download servers"


----------



## kevin corms (Jun 7, 2019)

murdersbane said:


> Nvidia shield streaming works fine.... Psnow worked fine a few years ago... Idk about now as I haven't used it in years.
> 
> There is a PC streaming service called shadow for 35$ a month that gives u acce
> and what did I take out of context? You said you can't repair Android phones.


im actually copy and pasting what I wrote lol
"You cant repair android at all, the devices are useless within 1-2 years. See, I can strawman too. Apple was trying to crack down on unauthorized repairs because they were messing up peoples devices. Its not like you cant actually repair an iPhone, lol go tell that to somebody else."

and you said you cant repair iPhones, which is complete bs, just stop. You arent even making sense.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



murdersbane said:


> Nvidia shield streaming works fine.... Psnow worked fine a few years ago... Idk about now as I haven't used it in years.
> 
> There is a PC streaming service called shadow for 35$ a month that gives u acce
> and what did I take out of context? You said you can't repair Android phones.


ive used nvida streaming, its crap. Even in home streaming sucks. Ive used the stadia beta, it was awful. Hell even digital foundry didnt have much good to say about it despite the fact they dont want to piss google off.


----------



## murdersbane (Jun 7, 2019)

kevin corms said:


> im actually copy and pasting what I wrote lol
> "You cant repair android at all, the devices are useless within 1-2 years. See, I can strawman too. Apple was trying to crack down on unauthorized repairs because they were messing up peoples devices. Its not like you cant actually repair an iPhone, lol go tell that to somebody else."
> 
> and you said you cant repair iPhones, which is complete bs, just stop. You arent even making sense.


I didn't see that in your post.. maybe if you didn't post the same shit 12 times I would have seen the right post.

Also in what way are 1-2 year old Android's obsolete? Fairly sure the phones I'm using are that old or older... And work just fine.

If u want to repair an iPhone u have to go threw some extream B's... Macs included

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



kevin corms said:


> im actually copy and pasting what I wrote lol
> "You cant repair android at all, the devices are useless within 1-2 years. See, I can strawman too. Apple was trying to crack down on unauthorized repairs because they were messing up peoples devices. Its not like you cant actually repair an iPhone, lol go tell that to somebody else."
> 
> and you said you cant repair iPhones, which is complete bs, just stop. You arent even making sense.
> ...


Nvidia streaming is flawless... So ether your one of the morons I mentioned earlier or you tride to play wirelessly. Tho I have a feeling ur one of the morons using the basic router/modem ur isp gives u.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 7, 2019)

Nobody cares about game streaming other than a few people who have blind faith in what will ultimately be an inconsistent, laggy-as-hell, artifact-plaguing glorified Netflix for games with lots of server issues. Yay, I can't wait for this!


----------



## murdersbane (Jun 7, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Nobody cares about game streaming other than a few people who have blind faith in what will ultimately be an inconsistent, laggy-as-hell, artifact-plaguing glorified Netflix for games with lots of server issues. Yay, I can't wait for this!


So your saying all the people I know who stream flawlessly just don't exist? That I don't? 

What makes you so convinced that you won't get to keep ur games anyways?


----------



## kevin corms (Jun 7, 2019)

murdersbane said:


> I didn't see that in your post.. maybe if you didn't post the same shit 12 times I would have seen the right post.
> 
> Also in what way are 1-2 year old Android's obsolete? Fairly sure the phones I'm using are that old or older... And work just fine.
> 
> ...



they might work after 1-2 years, but so do old desktops running windows xp. Oh, next argument will be you can load custom roms right? Custom roms arent suitable for a daily driver. Youre full of shit if you say nvidia streaming is flawless.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



murdersbane said:


> So your saying all the people I know who stream flawlessly just don't exist? That I don't?
> 
> What makes you so convinced that you won't get to keep ur games anyways?


Im saying you are just making stuff up.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 7, 2019)

murdersbane said:


> So your saying all the people I know who stream flawlessly just don't exist? That I don't?
> 
> What makes you so convinced that you won't get to keep ur games anyways?



Wow, so that means if your internet works perfectly, somehow everyone else's will automatically be perfect too? Who would've thought?
Servers go under, companies go under, unless you can find evidence that you can keep the games permanently, game streaming can screw itself with a cactus.

And it's clear you didn't read this link https://www.theverge.com/2019/6/2/18649635/youtube-snapchat-down-outage

Wow, that sounds so reliable! Sign me up!


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jun 7, 2019)

kevin corms said:


> Yes you may as well go play on console if you are even considering stadia lol.



Yup, I'm aware I said I was out. I'm allowed to change my mind. But I'll just step in here one last time. Have you even read my posts concerning Stadia? I'm not considering it. At all. I'n addition to your obvious comprehension issue, you also seem to have some problems with selective reading. You may as well go play on console if you are even considering a $200-$300 GPU lol. See how that works? Two can play that game. Hypocrite much?

Now I'm out, as I have a 5+ hr drive ahead of me. Good day.


----------



## kevin corms (Jun 7, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Wow, so that means if your internet works perfectly, somehow everyone else's will automatically be perfect too? Who would've thought?


Or maybe hes like those people who used to argue gta iv ran at 60 fps on consoles and was so smooth while looking the same as pc.


----------



## murdersbane (Jun 7, 2019)

kevin corms said:


> they might work after 1-2 years, but so do old desktops running windows xp. Oh, next argument will be you can load custom roms right? Custom roms arent suitable for a daily driver. Youre full of shit if you say nvidia streaming is flawless.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I've used the same phone for like 3-4 years lol but keep trying... What do you mean by loading custom roms? On my phone or Nvidia shield? Ur shit doesn't make sense.

Not making shit up mate your just spouting more trolling bullshit


----------



## kevin corms (Jun 7, 2019)

murdersbane said:


> I've used the same phone for like 3-4 years lol but keep trying... What do you mean by loading custom roms? On my phone or Nvidia shield? Ur shit doesn't make sense.
> 
> Not making shit up mate your just spouting more trolling bullshit


what are you even saying? Go ahead and use your phone for as long as you want, im sure all the folks making malware appreciate it.


----------



## murdersbane (Jun 7, 2019)

kevin corms said:


> Or maybe hes like those people who used to argue gta iv ran at 60 fps on consoles and was so smooth while looking the same as pc.


Didn't play GTA iv on a console so wouldn't know... I had a PC and ran it on PC... Not that it mattered since it was a shit game.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



kevin corms said:


> what are you even saying? Go ahead and use your phone for as long as you want, im sure all the folks making malware appreciate it.


I'm just reporting you at this point... Your clearly a troll.


----------



## murdersbane (Jun 7, 2019)

kevin corms said:


> anyway im out, i feel i might be getting stupider just reading these comments.


Nobody will miss a mornic troll ...

Not even smart enough to make your troll posts make sense...


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 7, 2019)

Well, my internet slowed down for a moment today for no reason and I couldn't even play an online game properly. So there's that...


----------



## wiewiec (Jun 7, 2019)

Shame that they not give an info how much this additional games cost. When ON Live (i do not know if name is correct) prices for forever own was minimal since all was digital and around 10$ or sth. But I prefer physical releases and by used physicals. If they charge same for boxed version it doom this thing up. Sometimes also are situations when games are pulled from stores - like was with PSM games on Vita - so what they gonna do? Give a refund? Because backuping isn't possible.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 7, 2019)

Whelp they already fucked this up. Their list of games is all hugely dependant on crisp inputs and any input lag will severely diminish gameplay. What moron picked these games? Get RPGs, turn based games, not fucking precision shooters and fighting games. What a bunch of monkeys.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 7, 2019)

Hells Malice said:


> Whelp they already fucked this up. Their list of games is all hugely dependant on crisp inputs and any input lag will severely diminish gameplay. What moron picked these games? Get RPGs, turn based games, not fucking precision shooters and fighting games. What a bunch of monkeys.


No moron picked these games I'm sure they've playtested this stadia thing to death and results are same as owning the game with decent connection - if ther gonna go with streaming you go full in not half baked


----------



## guily6669 (Jun 7, 2019)

froid_san said:


> I feel this will hurt the gaming industry as a whole on console and especially on the PC.
> 
> Devs will become lazy to optimize games since they can just throw those games on stadias powerful pc and servers. Quality of games may also drop due to mobile like environment of a streaming service. Why compete making high-quality games on an over-saturated market when you can make crap games and still make more money with minimal effort?
> 
> and whose gonna regulate these games if there are mature contents or full of micro translations if it's accessible by anyone and every device? It's like a big workaround that companies can abuse and capitalize same as the mobile market.


Good streaming gaming services already exists from quite a few years ago...

One of them was Onlive from 2009, it had a few exclusive games too, at the beginning was totally free and you would only buy the games and play them on any PC...

But the only thing I have used it for was just to test the games on my old laptop lol, I would never really buy any game in it.

For them to be bought by Sony in 2015, they weren't probably having that much success.

And for google all I can say is good luck going against Nvidia, Sony and Micro$oft titans, they all have streaming services...


----------



## Cyanopsis (Jun 7, 2019)

Well I couldn't resist so I pre-ordered. I'm really more interested in the tech than the games though. There are a lot of comments on how this is not going to work, but I'm pretty confident Google have their bases covered. They know the gaming community on this level, especially considering the games on the list, is one of the most sensitive and trigger happy group of people on the planet. "Do you guys not have stable internet connections?!"


----------



## DANTENDO (Jun 7, 2019)

Cyanopsis said:


> Well I couldn't resist so I pre-ordered. I'm really more interested in the tech than the games though. There are a lot of comments on how this is not going to work, but I'm pretty confident Google have their bases covered. They know the gaming community on this level, especially considering the games on the list, is one of the most sensitive and trigger happy group of people on the planet. "Do you guys not have stable internet connections?!"


Well done for pre ordering I just wanna see game tech evolve so let's hope this has minimal issues


----------



## shadow1w2 (Jun 7, 2019)

This sounds exactly like Onlive was except no mention of a five minute demo with each game to test it out.
While the likely hood of the service ending and taking your purchases with it is a bit lower with a big company like Google there is a chance they'll leave it on life support if the service doesn't work out for them.
Onlive was up for a good several years but when they fufilled their 3 year service promise on purchases they pulled everything down quickly.
Hopefully Google will offer test trails or the like and I guess Destiny will be free to play eventually so maybe that'll serve as a demo for some.
Google might have good servers but game streaming like this has failed quite a few times before so I'm not expecting much.
Nothing really new here, just a bigger company with more money to toss toward it is all.
We still have ISP data cap issues so who knows if it'll manage if they stick with it long enough.
Let alone enough people with fast enough speeds.
Also notice they speak about resolution size but not input latency which is kind of important and impossible to avoid completely.

One thing I never get is why every streaming game service has to act like their pioneers of some kind of new tech when it's been done so many times before with many of them failing.

If anything Parsec is the better one as it focuses around renting computers for the intent of gaming without any account junk holding things down. Plus more options and server choices.
Liquidsky also did this in a more simplified manner but they shut down.

Eh I hope it does alright but with my experience of Onlive years back I'm certainly not gonna purchase a game ala cart.
I might try the well priced 10 dollars a month but they aren't too clear about what ya get game wise.
Guess we'll find out when its out.


----------



## cottonMOUSE (Jun 7, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> $130 for a device


Nope! Not required.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 7, 2019)

cottonMOUSE said:


> Nope! Not required.



Still not worth it


----------



## cottonMOUSE (Jun 7, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Still not worth it


$0 isn't worth it, nice!  You must be very very poor && I hope things look up for you soon!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 7, 2019)

cottonMOUSE said:


> $0 isn't worth it, nice!  You must be very very poor && I hope things look up for you soon!



Yeah, it's fun being jobless and broke!  You should try it sometime!


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 8, 2019)

titan_tim said:


> I've always thought consoles are a nightmare for preservation.
> 
> I've had my steam account for many years (Since Quake 2), and I can go back to those old games any time I want to. Yes, some games can be removed due to licenses, but its a really rare thing. I don't think I've lost a game on my 400+ games list yet. The best part is that I can play those games even though I've gone through multiple generations of consoles. Ps1, Ps2, PS3, and soon the ps4 have all come and gone into the closet to collect dust. If I want to play the ps2 games again, doesn't have HDMI, so that's another pain.
> 
> ...


online lag will be worse imo becuase now google servers will handle the connection of thousands of people to other company servers and back, i dont see a good thing coming out of a single server asking for thousands of connets to other 3rd party servers and then send them back to each person ending up welll, i see alot of lag there.


----------



## SS4 (Jun 8, 2019)

Yeah, more input lag when playing FPS and fighting games is the future . . . .


----------



## titan_tim (Jun 8, 2019)

pedro702 said:


> online lag will be worse imo becuase now google servers will handle the connection of thousands of people to other company servers and back, i dont see a good thing coming out of a single server asking for thousands of connets to other 3rd party servers and then send them back to each person ending up welll, i see alot of lag there.



Their controller connecting directly to Wifi is a smart move to reduce input lag. But, you're right in being skeptical. If they ever release SF5 for it, I'm pretty sure that the input lag couldn't get any worse than it already is


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 8, 2019)

there's no way this is going to work here in Australia with our shitty NBN. so they've lost a territory already


----------



## titan_tim (Jun 8, 2019)

DbGt said:


> There are GPUs in all ranges, you went to the most expensive ones. I was talking about the free stadia option, 1080p/60fps, you can do that with a $200 gpu and if you pirate then you dont have to spend money on games.....   after buying 3 games in stadia you already spent the $200 dollars and you still dont have any gpu.
> 
> Either way, if stadia turns out to be a good / cheap option,  im prepared:
> 
> We will see



I went to the most expensive GPU because it shows the price/time value easily. You'd never get your money's worth (Unless you pirate a lot). 

A $200 gpu today will never run the newest of the new games at 1080p with all settings set to high quality at 60fps. But the comparison still works on those GPU's since their ability to play the newest games at 60fps decreases fast every year. After two years, you're looking at 1080p, 30fps at medium settings for the biggest games. At that point, you can upgrade to another $200 video card, but that could be a nuisance to some (Not me, but some). You'd basically break even in that case. 

Edit: Just checked, the RX580 is the best for that price, but it is just under 60fps on many games set to high. (FF15 is especially painful).
https://www.notebookcheck.net/Asus-...80-Desktop-Graphics-Card-Review.344736.0.html

But yes, you'd completely lose the ability to pirate with stadia. On a bright note, you'd also be able to play games online without aim bots and wall hacks, so that's nice


----------



## raxadian (Jun 8, 2019)

Considering how you will need expensive fast as hell Internet, you might as well get these games on a Nintendo Switch or PS4 instead.  That way you don't hog the Internet and can use it for something else. 

This is even worse that the diskless Xbox thingie.


----------



## cottonMOUSE (Jun 8, 2019)

raxadian said:


> Considering how you will need expensive fast as hell Internet, you might as well get these games on a Nintendo Switch or PS4 instead.  That way you don't hog the Internet and can use it for something else.
> 
> This is even worse that the diskless Xbox thingie.


I have 1000Mbit internet and it costs $45 per month..


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 8, 2019)

cottonMOUSE said:


> I have 1000Mbit internet and it costs $45 per month..



Let me guess, no bandwidth caps? 




He lays it out very well, with a 1 TB cap, you won't be able to play games very long over this crappy cloud system. And here's the kicker, most ISPs have a cap and charge a shitload to get unlimited data.


----------



## cottonMOUSE (Jun 8, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Let me guess, no bandwidth caps?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No caps on mine. Here in the Midwest, caps haven't been a thing for years.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 8, 2019)

cottonMOUSE said:


> No caps on mine. Here in the Midwest, caps haven't been a thing for years.



Well aren't you lucky 


Bandwidth caps can suck a nut


----------



## raxadian (Jun 9, 2019)

cottonMOUSE said:


> I have 1000Mbit internet and it costs $45 per month..



I wish you were here.


----------



## ElTacoDestroyer (Jun 13, 2019)

id agree with a free trial. can comcast handle the bandwidth?!?
anyone else forseeing a price increase from their service providers?


----------

